# Lena Meyer-Landrut hat ihre ersten Proben für den "Eurovision Song Contest" !!!



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut hat ihre ersten Proben für den "Eurovision Song Contest" 
gut über die Bühne gebracht - und charmant versucht, die Journalisten zu bestechen.
​*
Am kommenden Samstag (14. Mai) ist es soweit: Lena Meyer-Landrut darf zuhause in Deutschland ihren Titel als Siegerin des "Eurovision Song Contest" verteidigen. Die 19-Jährige hat am Samstag (7. Mai) bereits erfolgreich ihre erste Probe auf der "Grand Prix"-Bühne in Düsseldorf bestritten.

Auch bei der sich anschließenden Pressekonferenz mit deutschen und internationalen Journalisten aus ganz Europa zeigte sich Lena gewohnt locker. Die Sängerin bestach die Teilnehmer erst einmal mit selbstgebackenem Kuchen, bevor es losging. Sie wolle sich überraschen lassen und versuche, nicht daran zu denken, sagte Lena laut "Welt.de" über einen möglichen Sieg.


Unterdessen sind auch die Kandidaten aus den 42 konkurrierenden Ländern in Düsseldorf eingetroffen. Wie im vergangenen Jahr in Oslo scheint Lena mit ihnen wieder viel Spaß zu haben. So albert sie zum Beispiel mit den irischen Jedward-Zwillingen für ein Video auf ihrer Homepage herum und bringt ihnen in typischer Lena-Manier deutsche Sätze wie "Mir stehen die Haare zu Berge" bei.

Auch wenn die Lena-Begeisterung in diesem Jahr in Deutschland stark abgeflaut ist, ihr Song "Taken by a Stranger" hat trotzdem gute Chancen auf einen vorderen Rang. Laut dem Internetportal "DerWesten.de" sagt das "Google"-Prognosetool sogar Lenas Sieg voraus. Anhand der Suchmaschine wird die Popularität eines Kandidaten ermittelt. Schon 2009 und 2010 hatte der Suchmaschinendienst mit seiner Prognose Recht behalten. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

ich liebe sie


----------

